# Northern Utah Upland Hunting



## bailey (Sep 21, 2011)

Hey All,

I have been living in Utah for 4 years now and I was hoping for a little advice on where to get out with my dog. I am interested in hunting in the Kamas/Park City/Heber/Coalville area. Any help is appreciated. Looking for Chukar, blue grouse, ruffed grouse, or pheasant on public land.

Utah has been kind of confusing for me as far as wildlife management areas for hunting, etc. I'm from Northern Wyoming and I am used to hunting any BLM or National Forest land along with Game and Fish stocked public WMA's. Utah is a little different... A little guidance would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

You're in the right neighborhood for forest grouse for sure! Just hit the local mountains with your dog and you'll find them. Grouse terrain in Wyoming is the same as Utah. Just find a place with quakies and pines and follow the dog's nose. If you're in the mountains and there's not a sign on a fence that says "No Trespassing", you're fine. Fence posts can also be spray painted orange and that means no trespassing as well.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

bailey said:


> Hey All,...
> Utah has been kind of confusing for me as far as wildlife management areas for hunting, etc. I'm from Northern Wyoming and I am used to hunting any BLM or National Forest land along with Game and Fish stocked public WMA's. Utah is a little different... A little guidance would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


There is absolutely no difference in Utah and Wyoming as far as hunting BLM and NFS land. Private land is a lot different. Unlike Wyoming where it is both legal AND proper to shoot on sight, or at a very minimum prosecute to the absolute fullest extent of the law, any innocent hunter that dares even step his little toe on someone's private property, even though the property isn't identified in any way as "Private Property", property owners in Utah must clearly mark their property as private/keep out(read the guide books for exact rules). Also in Utah, if property is clearly "cultivated" it must be considered private/keep out. WMA's are also managed like those in Wyoming basically with their own set of hunting rules.
Welcome to Utah, really, overall, not to bad a place to live and hunt.


----------



## bailey (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks for the info.

So say if I drive up to the Upper Setting in the Uinta's, I can hunt right out of the parking lot? The reason I ask is because on some maps I have purchased it says that you can't hunt untill you are so far into the forest. Additionally on some scouting trips I have seen a lot of, Posted No Hunting signs right off the road. I thought it was all National Forest Service land up there with some private plots sprinkled here and there.

Think I am going to head out Sunday. Thanks again!


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Head toward vernal. There is pretty good chucker out there.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

bailey said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> So say if I drive up to the Upper Setting in the Uinta's, I can hunt right out of the parking lot? The reason I ask is because on some maps I have purchased it says that you can't hunt untill you are so far into the forest. Additionally on some scouting trips I have seen a lot of, Posted No Hunting signs right off the road. I thought it was all National Forest Service land up there with some private plots sprinkled here and there.
> 
> Think I am going to head out Sunday. Thanks again!


NFS land is always open to trespass and hunting except for the obvious such as campgrounds, etc. You must also follow the rules of hunting and discharge of firearms as spelled out by the DWR such as distance from buildings etc.

The property in Utah that is private/keep out is and must be marked so that the hunter knows that he is not welcome to hunt there. The property you are seeing that is marked is private, so respect the owners wishes and do not enter or hunt.

It is a much better way than Wyoming's method of making the hunter try and find out for his self what is private and what is not, and then just legally brutalizing the poor guy because he happens to not be able to find out and inadvertently trespasses.

And yes, Wyoming gets none of my hunting/fishing money any more because of this, and no, I am not a victim of Wyoming's guilty until proven innocent trespass laws. Mostly just a rant because every once in a while Utah ranchers try and get this law pasted here.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

The Upper Setting road would be a fine place to hunt grouse. Its fairly well traveled though, so plan on getting quite a ways off the roads and out into the forest before you find much. We hunted up there last year at this time, and while it was beautiful with the changing colors, and the dog got some good exercise, we didn't see a single bird. We have seen them right off the road in that area before, but just didn't have any luck last year. Good luck! Post a report when you get back!


----------



## bailey (Sep 21, 2011)

BPturkeys said:


> NFS land is always open to trespass and hunting except for the obvious such as campgrounds, etc. You must also follow the rules of hunting and discharge of firearms as spelled out by the DWR such as distance from buildings etc.
> 
> The property in Utah that is private/keep out is and must be marked so that the hunter knows that he is not welcome to hunt there. The property you are seeing that is marked is private, so respect the owners wishes and do not enter or hunt.
> 
> ...


Sorry you had that experience in WY. I grew up near Cody, WY and have never had an experience like that. I know that the Black Hills area has some ill-tempered people that live around there, but North Western WY always seemed quite nice. If you ever have the desire to do a hunt in WY, I would be more than happy to go as I am a lifetime license holder.

I am headed to the Henefer-Echo WMA tomorrow. If I get anything I will post pics.


----------

